# Fonts of 4th Ed D&D and DDM 2.0



## Osamar (Jun 23, 2008)

Could anybody please tell me the fonts used in official 4th Ed and DDM 2.0. Or some similar ones.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlhorner1974 (Jun 23, 2008)

The interior font of the 4E books looks to be Mentor.  The sans serif font used in tables seems to be Method Sans.


----------



## wagenejm (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe the section title fond is a variation of Ravenna. The text sections are Mentor, but I'm not sure about the table fonts.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jun 25, 2008)

Text font: Monotype Mentor
Table font: Monotype Mentor Sans
http://www.fonts.com/FindFonts/detail.htm?pid=420263
(Yes, the price is for real.)

Minor heading font: DNDLolthSC based on Scriptorium Ravenna
http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/scriptorium/ravenna/

Major heading font: DNDVecnaSC based on "Textura"
(Haven't located this; Scott Rouse said the fonts are Mentor, Ravenna, and Textura)

Wish they'd update the FAQ:
http://www.geocities.com/rgfdfaq/tsrfonts.html


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Jun 25, 2008)

Marius Delphus said:
			
		

> (Yes, the price is for real.)




Ouch!!!

Ok, time to look for free alternatives...


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 26, 2008)

I've just been rocking "Book Antiqua" and that seems to work really well for me. And its free.   

-Rob


----------



## Osamar (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you very much.

I am trying Dragonshard from here
http://www.sorcerers.net/Games/Dragonshard/index_misc.php
It is supposed to be free for non-comercial use.

Rod. Your Myconian are fantastic


----------



## Kalnaur (Aug 15, 2008)

Textura can be found here.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 16, 2008)

DNDVecnaSC looks nothing like that, sorry.


----------



## silicontrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Marius Delphus said:


> Minor heading font: DNDLolthSC based on Scriptorium Ravenna
> Ravenna font family : MyFonts
> 
> Major heading font: DNDVecnaSC based on "Textura"
> (Haven't located this; Scott Rouse said the fonts are Mentor, Ravenna, and Textura)




DNDLolthSC claims to be based on PostAntiquaBE Medium

Mark


----------

